# First Retreive



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

My dog made his first retreive today on a very nice male redhead. Not only was it his first retrieve the duck was wear what would be my first band.

I would like some feed back as to if the bird is worth taking to the taxidermist. A chunck did come out of his bill where it was grazed my a pellet.

On i side note we did obtained our limit with 2 redheads, 2 ringnecks, a gadwall and a hen mallard.

















thanks, Knutson


----------



## Fireman1217 (Oct 14, 2004)

It's all up to you. You'd love the mount....more about the story behind it than anything. First bird your dog retrieved along with your first band. I'd do it.....the taxidermist will make the duck look as nice as possible.


----------



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

Dog's first retrieve AND first band; i would have it stuffed.

Congrats.


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

On a scale of 1 to 10 that is probably about a 7/8. The almost solid straight black to white on the breast is a good key along with a nice head, plus you have the band, which in my mind makes it a mounter. I have almost the same bird mounted without the band. Congrats on the first retrieve, do you have pics of that? :beer:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

tshelmer said:


> Congrats on the first retrieve, do you have pics of that? :beer:


I wish i would have had it video taped. He had to bust 1/4" ice for about 30yds to get to him. i had never been so proud. When he got back I the guy i was hunting with noticed the band before I did. I bet you I probably flared about 20 birds while dancing around in the cattails.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

tshelmer said:


> Congrats on the first retrieve, do you have pics of that? :beer:


I wish i would have had it video taped. He had to bust 1/4" ice for about 30yds to get to him. i had never been so proud. When he got back I the guy i was hunting with noticed the band before I did. I bet you I probably flared about 20 birds while dancing around in the cattails.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

knutson24 said:


> tshelmer said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the first retrieve, do you have pics of that? :beer:
> ...


With a story like that, its gotta go on the wall!

Congrats to you and the pup..


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Scott LeDuc said:


> knutson24 said:
> 
> 
> > tshelmer said:
> ...


x2


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I Almost forgot to mention the bird was from Write Laurel, MD


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

congratulations on an awsome bird, and an awsome story!! That is one that you will never forget!! I would definately have it stuffed! Glad you shared this story with us, that is what waterfowling is all about!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats what all the federal bands say on them. My guess is that is was banded somewhere else. You have to write into Laurel, MD on give them the info or go online and register it. Either way congrats.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

bigblackfoot said:


> Thats what all the federal bands say on them. My guess is that is was banded somewhere else. You have to write into Laurel, MD on give them the info or go online and register it. Either way congrats.


You can definately tell im a "Rook" when it comes to this whole band thing. I just got done calling it in should find out in 2-3 Weeks. :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Get it mounted for sure, 1st retrieve 1st band, you can't beat that!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I am getting a good greeny mounted that was my dogs first banded retrieve ... It was probably his 300th retrieve but it is still hos first band. Get it mounted if its economical as it is something that only happens once.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

knutson24 said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what all the federal bands say on them. My guess is that is was banded somewhere else. You have to write into Laurel, MD on give them the info or go online and register it. Either way congrats.
> ...


No worries. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Im no taxidermist so i cant tell you if it's mount worthy. If the bird isn't in mounting shape Id put the band info you get, the band, and a picture of the bird and your dog in some sort of frame or case on your wall. Better than a crappy looking bird IMO.

Congrats!


----------



## MSDeltaDuckHunter (Jul 22, 2009)

knutson24 said:


> I would like some feed back as to if the bird is worth taking to the taxidermist. A chunck did come out of his bill where it was grazed my a pellet.


Hey man congratulations on the bird. No need to worry about your birds bill. The taxidermist will probably use a foam form head with a synthetic bill that will be painted. Thats certainly one to go on the wall.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

First off Congrats to you and your Dog i used to do taxidermy and what i have told alot of people it is up to you in this case it has alot of meaning and most taxidermist will use a fake head anyway so the beak is not an issue the only issue could be if it has alot of pin feathers but with the cold i am sure it wouldnt so it is totaly up to you


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats, I'd mount it without question! Too many reasons not to.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Banded divers are pretty rare as it is. Add in that its Your first and your dogs and off to the taxi it goes! Congrats man. That is a great story and you will remember it for a long time.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well that pretty much has made up my mind. Now just to decide on a pose.

On a side not I got my certificate today. The bird was actually banded in Yorkton, SK in 07.

Thanks for all the imput

Knutson


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

No way to tell for sure on that picture...The solid black neck is a good sign. With that being said, it's pretty early for Redheads. They take forever to feather out.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well Rick what would you say if I brought it on down for your professional opinion. I figured if I was going to get it done I was going to have you do it anyway.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

goodkarmarising said:


> Congrats on the first band and the first retrieve...always good to see the dog finally do in the field what its been trained to do....I'm waiting on my first band...and when I do, I'll have it hammered out to where I can put around the pups collar or have it riveted to his collar. No need for me to wear bing, figure the dog can wear it since he earned it.


No need to hammer anything out if you have the right collar......


----------

